# electric trunk lock won't open



## drowland (Sep 3, 2017)

The button on the trunk lid does not unlock the trunk. I have confirmed power to the actuator. Am working now to remove the trunk lid liner. Trying to discover if the problem is the button or the actuator itself. Any ideas on how to test will be appreciated.


----------

